# Free T-shirt Giveaway (Chicago, IL)



## mixedinks (Aug 25, 2013)

To help promote our product, we would like to give away 300 - 400 t-shirts this spring in the city with our logo imprinted on the shirts. There would be no charge for the t-shirts. Does anyone know what permit/license is needed to do this in Chicago, IL? Is it allowed?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

There are quite a few ingenious people on this board who might be able to assist you - probably would need to know what does the printed tee look like and what are you trying to promote?


----------



## mixedinks (Aug 25, 2013)

This summer a new dynasty format fantasy football site will be launching. With the NFL Draft being in Chicago this year, it would be good timing to give away some shirts with the new site's logo and slogan. I know that the shirts cannot be distributed inside of the NFL's Draft Town, but there are many people constantly moving in & out of the Draft Town. It's a nice looking tee and it's free.

Thoughts?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

Why would you need a permit to give away free clothing? I do it all the time in my city.


----------



## Positivefeeling (Mar 14, 2016)

I agree, why would you need a permit to give away 300-400 free t-shirts, not anyone would care to be honest. If someone is going to receive a free t-shirt they would be stoked (if its a design that they would proudly wear). In Australia, everyone gives away a free shirt, not sure why there would be a restriction in the US.


----------



## Brenda Jones (Apr 26, 2016)

You dont need to worry about giveaway t shirt in Chicago,people love free and quality gift if you do things right


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

You are absolutely correct - giving these t-shirts for a competing league anywhere around the NFL Draft Town tent or festivities here in Chicago will be a problem. In Nov.,2008 they even rounded up the street walkers around Grant Park - some of whom were giving things away (though a suggested donation was evident). The bigger problem would be the NFL


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Dave, meant to add that the Fantasy Football (now being equated w/ gambling) angle is something the NFL is trying to keep its distance from. Good luck


----------



## islk (Mar 28, 2011)

To answer your question, no, you do not need a permit in Chicago. We ran a similar campaign in downtown Chicago a few years ago. We thought we needed a permit, so we contacted the city and the police department's entertainment division (yeah, we had never heard of such a thing either). The city and the police both said that no permit was needed.

So, with that answer, we setup shop on Michigan Ave between Chicago and across the street from the Water Tower. We had 2 huge vinyl displays on stands showing the brand, 4 models walking up and down the street, wearing the shirts and giving them away in colorful gift bags. We had no issues, and it brought us a lot of new customers.

Tomas


----------

